# demand for IT specialists



## ameremortal (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello,

I am just considering a possibility to work and live in Portugal for a while. I am myself a J2EE developer and I am wondering if there is any demand for the specialists of my qualification.

Frankly speaking, I don't know much about how strongly IT is developed in this country and which companies operate in this sector. So, if someone could point me out to any resource, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,


----------



## whatever123 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi

I am kind of in the same situation as you..also a J2EE developer considering Portugal, thus curious to hear if you have found out any more information regarding this. I have found this homepage which seems to be a good place to search for job<snip>
Also I would like to know if anyone knows if English is enough to get a job in this area, as my portugese is still on a basic level.


----------



## MattM (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi

I used to live in Faro. There is very little IT work out there, and it isn't well paid. If you know web design you may be able to get website work designing sites for people trying to attract UK clients e.g. car hire sites, hotels, etc.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

If you can establish yourself if the freelance marketplace then you can do this kind of work remotely from anywhere - perhaps it is worth considering that - you may not make the same kind of money as in a permanent job in Holland or the UK but that depends on your priorities!

Good luck!


----------

